
Perchance to Dream - rutenspitz
http://www.reverseshot.org/features/2546/sleep_whitney
======
tntn
"Aye, that's the rub" thought the audience while contemplating escaping their
life to escape the boredom.

------
amelius
> Andy Warhol is in the process of making the longest and simplest movie ever
> made: an eight-hour long movie that shows nothing but a man sleeping.”

I've heard that people, unknowingly, eat spiders while asleep. Curious if this
happened in that film.

~~~
velcrovan
I’ve heard that as well. It’s not true though.

[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/spiders-inside-
her/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/spiders-inside-her/)

